# Might have to stop and restart a brisket. Will it be OK?



## Jigawatt (Oct 25, 2018)

First post here--been lurking for a while, and you guys have been incredibly helpful in my growing addiction to smoking meat. :)

I am finally posting here because Mother Nature has some nasty stuff in store for us here in NJ. I was planning on smoking a brisket overnight Friday into Saturday for a Halloween party. Which is exactly when we are due for a Nor'easter with some significant wind. Probably not something i want to leave my poor smoker trying to do its thing in.

My thought is to try to start it in the smoker tonight, then toss it in the fridge and finish it off in the oven on Saturday morning. Might this work? Any other ideas?


----------



## tropics (Oct 25, 2018)

Cook it all the way tonight,then warm it on Sat.
It will save you time,finishing on Sat would take as long as cooking it.
Richie

Helpful info when you post ? what kind of smoker and how big the meat is.
Welcome to SMF


----------



## Jigawatt (Oct 25, 2018)

I may have to play hooky from work tomorrow to get it done all the way tonight into tomorrow... I'm not against that. ;) Thanks for the advice! 

I'll know more about the actual brisket I have to work with shortly. I'm heading to the store in a few! 

I'm using a Brinkmann Charcoal Gourmet water smoker. 

So I'd heat the whole thing to, say, 165 on Saturday and then slice? 





tropics said:


> Cook it all the way tonight,then warm it on Sat.
> It will save you time,finishing on Sat would take as long as cooking it.
> Richie
> 
> ...


----------



## gmc2003 (Oct 25, 2018)

Richie's correct, cook it all the way thru in one sitting. If the weather gets to nasty out you can always finish it up in your oven.

Chris


----------



## browneyesvictim (Oct 25, 2018)

Personally I would start it Friday as you originally planned in the smoker until IT hits about 145 or so, then wrap it with butcher paper or foil then continue cooking in the oven overnight until its done. Brisket is done when its done which is generally somewhere between 195-205'F Leave it wrapped and wrap it in a towel and put it in a cooler and let it rest for a couple more hours and slice when ready to eat.


----------



## Jigawatt (Oct 25, 2018)

Just based on how the timing is working out, it looks like I am going to get it going tomorrow afternoon, then pop it in for a low and slow evening indoors before the weather gets too crazy. Hopefully hit 200-205 the next morning and get it in a cooler with towels until party time (probably serving around 4:30). Just have to be strategic about my start time!


----------



## Jigawatt (Oct 28, 2018)

Well, I ended up snagging a 10.5 lbs packer, and starting it in the smoker at around 7:30pm Friday night. Got my cook temp right around 230°, and was able to get it hang out in there for a good 4.5 hours until the weather started getting dicey and I popped it in oven at 220°. It had hit the stall at around 160° already and fluctuating around there when I brought it in.

I had my Bluetooth alarm set (the Soraken bluetooth thermometer, which I love) and went to bed. Unfortunately, my phone was silenced, but my internal alarm must have sensed something was up because I woke up around 5:30am to check it and it had already gotten up to 210°. I was hoping to start probing around 200° so I panicked and ran down to the oven. Thankfully, I pulled it and that sucker was probing like hot butter, so into the towels and cooler it went. Unfortunately, in my 5:30am stupor, I didn't realize I hadn't secured the cooler lid so well, so when I woke up again later in the morning, I kicked myself, closed the cooler and let it sit there a bit longer. Since we weren't serving until about 4:30pm, though, I worried about letting it sit in the cooler too long since it had been cracked so long, so I eventually pulled it out and threw it back in the oven on the keep warm setting (which seems to sit around 150°). 

Finally pulled it out for cutting right before serving time, and a crowd gathered to see the show. Thankfully, we were not disappointed.








Despite the complications, it ended up being the best one I ever made. I had about 15 people, and there was not a scrap left. High compliments all around. Guess I need to make a bigger one for the next gathering. Thanks for all the advice!


----------



## daveomak (Oct 29, 2018)

Wrapping the brisket as it hits the stall, saves moisture in the meat..  Nice brisket....


----------

